# Not going to Peterborough



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Well good news is we sold our hobby :lol: :lol: 

But Bad news is we have not managed to find a replacement   

So its means we have no van for peterborough,but have tickets for fri - 
mon(I think its monday).

I know the rally is fully booked,if anybody wants to go but could 'not get booked with, MHF heres you chance.Only thing is its got first and last letter of reg.on red ticket.Could say changed van,which if we had done would be true any takers???

Can't remember how much it was now,(whatever they cost).

Regards
Karl


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Karl

Sorry you can't join us at Peterborough.

As you are probably aware Warners do state that the tickets are non-transferable!! However if you manage to sell your tickets would you please let us know who will be replacing you. Thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Karl


I may know somebody who will have your tickets could you give me a bit of time to contact them please.

Jacquie


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

They will just have to borrow the name too then for the weekend,


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Karl,

you have a pm


Jacquie


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Karl

Jacquie aka Lady J has told me about your Peterborough tickets and I wondered are they still available. If so could you PM Jacquie or myself.

Thank you 

Joyce


----------

